# identify my plants



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Can you help me identify my plants. attach photo files. thanks


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The attached pics are really small and its hard to tell.


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

How can i attached big photo. attachments allows small files only. need help thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Allowable size for .jpg downloads is 100K. You should be able to get a 6 to 8 inch picture and stay within that size. You should have no more than 72 pixels per inch. I looked at your first picture and it is only 20KB and has 96 pixels per inch. I assume you have some sort of software that can modify the image size and save in .jpg format. 
If your software has a "save for web" feature, use that to get the biggest possible picture for the number of kilobytes. Size your picture so that it is as near as possible to 100KB without exceeding it.

Also, you can store bigger images in the photo album and then link to the image location from your message. Use the 'insert image' button and insert the *image location*. The 'insert image' button puts an address between







tags. Note that the image location is *not* the address you see at the top of your browser. For example, let's look at a picture of mine in my album. (1) is the address seen at the top of the browser. Put your cursor over the abbreviated address to see the full address at the bottom of your browser window.

(1)http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2285&c=35

You get the image location when you get a *contextural menu* and chose 'copy image location'. In my case, I get number (2). This will work. You get the contextural menu with a PC, I believe, by left-clicking on the picture. I have a Macontosh, and so I only have one way to click, and I have to hold the click down for about 2 seconds to get the contextural menu.

(2)http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/8/E.tenellusvarieties.jpg

If, in the contextural menu, I chose 'copy link location', I get 
(3)http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2285&original=1&c=35
This, also, won't work. If I surround #(1) with







I get nothing.

(1) enclosed in

















If I enclose #2 with







, I get the picture.

(2) enclosed in

















If I enclose #(3) with







, I also get nothing.

(3 enclosed in

















I just got straightened out about all this myself this morning.


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

HeyPK, thanks a lot for the info, a great help. I'll try this and have my plants posted again for ID.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is hard to tell from the small pics, but it looks like the first is a variety of _Hygrophila corymbosa_ (maybe 'Siamensis').

The second is probably _Ceratopteris thalictroides_ (water sprite).

I can't tell what the rest are.


----------

